# Heat Press Fuse Getting Hot



## Trevarious (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought an eBay press and it worked fine the first time. Now when I turn it on, the fuse housing gets hot, and when left on it starts smoking. Any ideas of what it could be?


----------



## Cyberdon (Jan 31, 2010)

I would LOVE to know what brand of press you bought, as I am considering an ebay press purchase in a week or two.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It seems this story is a constant when someone buys a no name press from Ebay or other source. This is one piece of equipment you should not skimp on. I understand money being tight and we all want a deal. Sometimes a deal is not a deal. You probably have a boat anchor. Probably no fix for the press. These cheap presses are known for blowing up, not working at all, and inconsistent heating. MIGHT be a wiring issue also. The person now has your hard earned money and you have a nonfunctional piece of equipment. I do not know if Ebay offers you any recourse or not. If you are electonically/electrically proficient, you MIGHT be able to fix it or find someone who can. Good luck.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If it's smoking don't use it. I had one send sparks and flames shooting out of the electronic housing area when I turned it on. They can be dangerous. You don't want a fire. If it's heating up the fuse it's probably heating up your wiring too.


----------



## Trevarious (Aug 5, 2009)

any idea of what to do about it? am i just screwed or can i take it somewhere?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know. I tossed the one I had that went up in flames. I don't personally know of anyone who repairs them, though there may very well be companies out there that do just that. You can search around your location and see if you can find one. But I would get a different press and I certainly wouldn't get it from that place again. You have to watch what you get on ebay. Mine was an ebay press too.


----------



## Trevarious (Aug 5, 2009)

16X20 SUBLIMATION DIGITAL HEAT PRESS MACHINE TRANSFER - eBay (item 280619460352 end time Jan-26-11 16:22:13 PST)

this is the model


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It shows Ebay Buyer Protection. I would contact Ebay. Anyway to contact seller? I would definitely try something. Maybe you can get your money back and get a better press.


----------



## Cyberdon (Jan 31, 2010)

Complain, complain, complain!!!!!!!
If you paid with PayPal....they may help you.
If paid with a credit card, they may help you.
How long you have had it will have alot to do with how far you will get.
Defective is defective......don't just chalk it up to a loss without checking into your protections.
Also as stated above......it has eBay protection also....so they should be able to get your money back if it has not been too long.


----------



## Trevarious (Aug 5, 2009)

The problem is I got it back in August. I used it shortly after that, and it worked fine. Recently when I tried it, it had the problems. I contacted the seller and they wrote back today asking for the item number. We'll see what they say. How would I contact ebay about this?


----------



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

Trevarious said:


> 16X20 SUBLIMATION DIGITAL HEAT PRESS MACHINE TRANSFER - eBay (item 280619460352 end time Jan-26-11 16:22:13 PST)
> 
> this is the model


Obviously this shouldn't happen and a fuse should never get any warmer to the touch than the wire connecting it.

Could be the fuse assembly is undersized or not properly heat rated. My "guess" is the wire connectors on the fuse holder are bad/loose and acrcing...or the fuseholder contacts are a poor fit and the fuse itself is arcing against the contacts. When arcing occurs, ya get heat.

If it's in a high heat part of the machine it should have a fiber surround or be THHN wire.

Almost any type of fuse assembly can be easily replaced. If you don't know how, find a friend or appliance repair shop to do it..QUICKLY.

http://dg-shenghua.en.made-in-china...CmhA/Manual-Heat-Press-Machine-catalog-1.html


----------



## Trevarious (Aug 5, 2009)

FIXED IT!

all i did was went out and bought a different fuse. it was the same amps and volts, but it looked "beefier". for whatever reason, the press works fine now. i also replaced the power switch, just in case? couldn't hurt i guess. anyway, thank you all!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad your press was an easy fix.


----------



## fiveonice (Nov 8, 2010)

Did your fix last? I have the same machine I think. The first time I turned it on the wire melted off the fuse holder. I resoldered it a few times and it did it every time. My problem is that I bought it in August of 2011 and didn't take it out of the box until last month so I have no recourse in getting my money back. I was going to try to replace the fuse holder. Just hoping I can get some answers so that I don't have a $300 weight on my table. Thanks for any info you can give me!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have children living with you?....If so, 300.00 is a cheap price to pay for a "paperweight".....


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Sounds like a electrical issue, even though it is working now I would not trust that press being unattended for a single moment. For the fuse housing to get hot it may mean that the wiring gauge is too thin for the wattage being used by the heat platen. By changing the fuse as you stated you still have the same problem only that you have given more resistance to the wiring by using that "beefier" fuse which sounds like it is a "slo-blo" type fuse. You have to take into account you and your family's safety if working from home with that type of equipment. Remember, you paid 299.00, now take away $50.00 it cost them to ship it to you, $90.00 {their 30% profit markup}, $30.00 distributors 10% markup, $50.00 manufacterer's profit, and $50.00 parts cost at wholesale to make the press and what you have left is a $29.00 press.!!!!! A home iron cost more than that !!! Save up some money and buy yourself a good name brand press, don't risk a possible fire with overheating equipment, take care.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Just in case, make sure you keep an electrical fire type extinguisher nearby at all times, not trying to scare you, but I have seen enough houses burn down due to faulty electrical equipment and it's a very sad site. Please be careful and re access your options.


----------



## RokNRich (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder if the fuse and housing were added as an "afterthought" for the US market. Reason I say this, I am intimately familiar with another piece of equipment (not garment related) that continues to ship with a fuseholder which isn't up to par. Fuse holders are spec'd just like wiring itself, and it's easy to save a couple of dollars by using a cheaper fuse holder. On the piece of gear I'm talking about, we tell people to swap them right away. The manufacturer has ignored the marketplace for at least 5 years, but that's because people keep buying them. You should be able to source a quality fuse and holder for around $10, beats using it as a paperweight.

Also, FWIW, if the wiring still gets excessively hot, then just replacing the fuse and holder probably isn't a long term fix. 

It's also possible there is something wrong causing it to pull too much current, you should verify the temperature as well.


----------



## raw enforcement (May 17, 2016)

fiveonice said:


> Did your fix last? I have the same machine I think. The first time I turned it on the wire melted off the fuse holder. I resoldered it a few times and it did it every time. My problem is that I bought it in August of 2011 and didn't take it out of the box until last month so I have no recourse in getting my money back. I was going to try to replace the fuse holder. Just hoping I can get some answers so that I don't have a $300 weight on my table. Thanks for any info you can give me!


im glad I found this thread.. i'm having the exact issue that you mentioned.. what did you end up doing?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

raw enforcement said:


> im glad I found this thread.. i'm having the exact issue that you mentioned.. what did you end up doing?



the post is from may 7, 2013, and they have not been here since June 25th, 2013

your chances of them replying to your query are 0.000001

start a new thread with your issue then someone may help you


----------



## raw enforcement (May 17, 2016)

yea


----------



## 1ipiR8 (10 mo ago)

Trevarious said:


> I bought an eBay press and it worked fine the first time. Now when I turn it on, the fuse housing gets hot, and when left on it starts smoking. Any ideas of what it could be?


Replace fuse holder and fuse… I’m dealing with the same.


----------

